# kumain u nah poh b mahal?



## brom000230

opoh mhal koh.... kumain u nah poh b mhal?

it may not be spelled correctly, thanks


----------



## getwellnow

yes, my dear...have you eaten yet, dear?


----------



## brom000230

thanks for the translation


----------

